# Six Hour Block



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

I got a Reserved six hour block (  )... i never seen six hour blocks  is this new ? I know i am new , but is it new ?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Reserved blocks are 4, 6 and 8hrs(should be very very lucky to get 8hrs), Nothing new!


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Just validates my point of the reserved blocks to noobs drastically lowering the blocks there are to fish for these days. Prime now here we only have 1 or 2 hour hub blocks and 1, 2 and 3 hour hot wheels blocks. When I first started we could pick our block and the length of time before they started doing the offers page.


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Just validates my point of the reserved blocks to noobs drastically lowering the blocks there are to fish for these days. Prime now here we only have 1 or 2 hour hub blocks and 1, 2 and 3 hour hot wheels blocks. When I first started we could pick our block and the length of time before they started doing the offers page.


So you are upset others are getting the 6 hours blocks ?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

marioramirez1973 said:


> So you are upset others are getting the 6 hours blocks ?


I am very upset too, but not on any individual but ........................ Amazon's stupid policies, which are full of greed like any other big corporation. You will also feel the pain (if you stayed long enough) that noobies were getting reserved blocks and nothing for old timers.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

marioramirez1973 said:


> So you are upset others are getting the 6 hours blocks ?


Yeah, damn right I am. Name a reason I shouldn't be considering I have never had a single offer ever since they started doing scheduled blocks and my calendar set on full availability and I know I'm not alone on this.
I never cared because I always got 30-40 hour no problem from fishing. Now that there are less and less blocks available to fish for because they are gifting them to noobs and people that haven't worked in the last week or two and it directly negatively affects me, yes I am upset and one again I know I'm not alone on this.
I'm sure you aren't a hipocrite in the least bit based on your statement and if the situations were turned you would be so ecstatic for me and not upset in the least bit.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Yeah, damn right I am. Name a reason I shouldn't be considering I have never had a single offer ever since they started doing scheduled blocks and my calendar set on full availability and I no I'm not alone on this.
> I never cared because I always got 30-40 hour no problem from fishing. Now that there are less and less blocks available because they are gifting them to noobs and people that haven't worked in the last week or two and it directly negatively affects me, yes I am upset and one again I know I'm not alone on this.
> I'm sure you aren't a hipocrite in the least bit based on your statement and if the situations were turned you would be so ecstatic for me and not upset in the least bit.


sodium levels rising!


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Yeah, damn right I am. Name a reason I shouldn't be considering I have never had a single offer ever since they started doing scheduled blocks and my calendar set on full availability and I know I'm not alone on this.
> I never cared because I always got 30-40 hour no problem from fishing. Now that there are less and less blocks available to fish for because they are gifting them to noobs and people that haven't worked in the last week or two and it directly negatively affects me, yes I am upset and one again I know I'm not alone on this.
> I'm sure you aren't a hypocrite in the least bit based on your statement and if the situations were turned you would be so ecstatic for me and not upset in the least bit.


I feel you , but from my understanding Amazon never offered Secure Hours to no one , so i feel you , but i think you are upset with something that was never a given . Maybe you should express this to support and lay out your record as a driver .

I no i am not a hypocrite , i am new but in 4 months i only had 3 Reserved blocks and do not get upset , i understand the rules we agreed to .


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Reserved blocks are 4, 6 and 8hrs(should be very very lucky to get 8hrs), Nothing new!


I've gotten 2 hrs.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

marioramirez1973 said:


> So you are upset others are getting the 6 hours blocks ?


they say random

nothing random about it

except maybe it is....wh has final say in reserved offers......maybe random at 1st.....then pooled & redistributed by wh to select drivers

u will see 4 urself.....eventually they will take from u too.....seattle gives wh takes


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I am very upset too, but not on any individual but ........................ Amazon's stupid policies, which are full of greed like any other big corporation. You will also feel the pain (if you stayed long enough) that noobies were getting reserved blocks and nothing for old timers.


More Drivers add More Cost , so there must be a reason . Does the record of the older drivers have anything to do with this ?


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

flexian said:


> they say random
> 
> nothing random about it
> 
> ...


They may have an order of things and maybe Seniority may be one of many variables to hand out Reserved Blocks . Rating , Schedule , Client Tips , Your GPS movement when Driving , How many blocks you forfeit , how many you arrive late etc , etc


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

marioramirez1973 said:


> They may have an order of things and maybe Seniority may be one of many variables to hand out Reserved Blocks . Rating , Schedule , Client Tips , Your GPS movement when Driving , How many blocks you forfeit , how many you arrive late etc , etc


they say random

so r they not 2 be beleived?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

marioramirez1973 said:


> They may have an order of things and maybe Seniority may be one of many variables to hand out Reserved Blocks . Rating , Schedule , Client Tips , Your GPS movement when Driving , How many blocks you forfeit , how many you arrive late etc , etc


No order no BS, they just have one SOP, hire more and more drivers (like Uber and Lyft etc) and to lure them by giving them blocks initially............... period
I am with Flex for 13.5 months now Successful Delivery Rating: 100% and Reliability Rating: 100% what I got is SH!T


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> No order no BS, they just have one SOP, hire more and more drivers (like Uber and Lyft etc) and to lure them by giving them blocks initially............... period


Dude chill if its too much just do something else , life is too short  Peace


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> I never cared because I always got 30-40 hour no problem from fishing.


A lot of your points were spot on my friend but remember rule no. 1 of flex. Dont try to turn a gig into a job.


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

flexian said:


> they say random
> 
> so r they not 2 be beleived?


You are going to drive yourselves crazy asking questions like this -


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

marioramirez1973 said:


> More Drivers add More Cost , so there must be a reason . Does the record of the older drivers have anything to do with this ?


Actually more drivers allows Amazon to further insist we are contractors and not employees.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Actually more drivers allows Amazon to further insist we are contractors and not employees.


I definitely think it's to discourage people from full time to avoid the employee classified as IC law suits that are so common these days.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

marioramirez1973 said:


> You are going to drive yourselves crazy asking questions like this -


as long as i dont try to justify what they r up to or defend them i will b e ok.....thanx,,,,,


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A lot of your points were spot on my friend but remember rule no. 1 of flex. Dont try to turn a gig into a job.


so true


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> I've gotten 2 hrs.


Never seen a 2 hrs reserved block, matter of fact haven't seen a *reserved block *for very long time lol


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A lot of your points were spot on my friend but remember rule no. 1 of flex. Dont try to turn a gig into a job.


For real, it's great when it works and maybe you'll pull 40 hours one week, and then the next amazon will decide to hire more white vans and viola your done. This is a contract gig for as long as Amazon deems it is profitable to run it this way, the moment the winds change you are on the outs.

If you want a full-time job, no worries Amazon is always hiring, in the meantime take what you can get...or don't and be done.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

mke said:


> For real, it's great when it works and maybe you'll pull 40 hours one week, and then the next amazon will decide to hire more white vans and viola your done. This is a contract gig for as long as Amazon deems it is profitable to run it this way, the moment the winds change you are on the outs.
> 
> If you want a full-time job, no worries Amazon is always hiring, in the meantime take what you can get...or don't and be done.


Why you feel that "Permanent" jobs are permanent, dont you know how many very big corporation failed in last few years, Best Buy, JC Penny, Sears etc
But I do agree with * in the meantime take what you can get*


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

amazon hiring 100 000 workers in next 18 mos.

believable?


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

flexian said:


> amazon hiring 100 000 workers in next 18 mos.
> 
> believable?


Considering many of who they hire yes they will hire 100,000 after the about 80,000 quit or get fired, it'll be 20,000 jobs but 100,000 hires.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Why you feel that "Permanent" jobs are permanent, dont you know how many very big corporation failed in last few years, Best Buy, JC Penny, Sears etc
> But I do agree with * in the meantime take what you can get*


I hear you, but a regular job you have some say, or at least make your opinion known. Amazon flex is no where near that but it goes both ways. As long as they can find other people to do it, it doesn't matter to them, as long as the packages are "delivered" at least most of the time within their projections of success.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Never seen a 2 hrs reserved block, matter of fact haven't seen a *reserved block *for very long time lol


I had one Monday. 6am-8am. Fresh only. But hey, anything reserved, I'm grateful.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Yeah, damn right I am. Name a reason I shouldn't be considering I have never had a single offer ever since they started doing scheduled blocks and my calendar set on full availability and I know I'm not alone on this.
> I never cared because I always got 30-40 hour no problem from fishing. Now that there are less and less blocks available to fish for because they are gifting them to noobs and people that haven't worked in the last week or two and it directly negatively affects me, yes I am upset and one again I know I'm not alone on this.
> I'm sure you aren't a hipocrite in the least bit based on your statement and if the situations were turned you would be so ecstatic for me and not upset in the least bit.


When you sit around and fish for blocks all day, you have to factor those times into your hourly earnings too. Fishing is so ridiculous. Even if you do see a block, most of time you won't be able to get it.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> When you sit around and fish for blocks all day, you have to factor those times into your hourly earnings too. Fishing is so ridiculous. Even if you do see a block, most of time you won't be able to get it.


Might be true as of recently but that was never the case even just a month or two ago. Not trying to give away how my area does things because it's gotten so competitive but I certainly just don't sit around all day midlessly refreshing the app and most the time I am getting paid to do it.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> When you sit around and fish for blocks all day, you have to factor those times into your hourly earnings too. Fishing is so ridiculous. Even if you do see a block, most of time you won't be able to get it.


Not sure if you do logistics or prime now. I am prime now and obviously it's not the same for logistics.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Might be true as of recently but that was never the case even just a month or two ago. Not trying to give away how my area does things because it's gotten so competitive but I certainly just don't sit around all day midlessly refreshing the app and most the time I am getting paid to do it.


It's pretty obvious for logistics at least for my 1st 4 hours. Night shift as well there's maybe 2 hours of time sit there refreshing, and I cook breakfast or dinner during them.

I can usually find a shift when I want, but then again this isn't my full time job, which it isn't supposed to be anyways.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

100,000 new hires means Amazon's opening more Fulfillment Centers and needs staff. 

That's good news for Flex drivers.


----------

